# So you wanna feed a raw diet...



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

...well I hope you like really cold hands, and spending hours bagging semi-frozen chicken backs, and turkey necks for individual feedings and then loading them into the freezer you bought specifically for your dogs, so you could have your freezer space back...

Oh the things we do for our beasties...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn, that stuff looks good. You're dogs are so lucky.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

and all that (40lbs chicken backs, and 30 lbs turkey necks) should last me 4-5 months feeding 2 dogs...all for a whopping $32!

Of course there is more to it, but that is the "main course"


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Yummy...lucky dogs.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Boy you sure are a damn good pit mommy..


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

sydney can u do me a favor and give me a break down of what you feed and price wise? that much meat that lasts that long is serious;ly considerable since I pay 30$ bucks for a 40lb bag of dog food that last 3 weeks


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Wootness said:


> sydney can u do me a favor and give me a break down of what you feed and price wise? that much meat that lasts that long is serious;ly considerable since I pay 30$ bucks for a 40lb bag of dog food that last 3 weeks


I can try but I am not sure I really know...I just have a system. Some of the stuff I buy, like veggies and fruits, I buy for me and the dogs so that price isn't really consistent, and sometimes I buy some organs and other times others...but I will give you my best shot.

Also once I got into bagging the turkey necks I realized they were probably 2.5 times the size of the ones I am used to from Food Lion. So I can probably cut them in half, and make them last twice as long.

Veggies depending on what you buy, but I buy them to make enough veggie mush to last me two weeks-ish at a time. Today I roughly spent $5 on veggies for two weeks.

I also save my egg shells and make a calcium supplement out of them.

Things like apple cider vinegar, organic peanut butter, organic honey, and yogurt or cottage cheese I buy on an as needed basis but always keep them in the house.

When I buy fruit I buy what is in season for me and then share a little bit with the dogs because they don't really need much, fruit can give the runs quick.

Beef Hearts and Kidneys are about $2.50/lb

Chicken Backs are $14/40lbs

Turkey Necks are $22.50/30lbs

For ground beef I buy what they clean from the machines at the end of the day or when they switch types of beef. That costs me $5/10lbs

I buy all the things listed above either from the grocery store, Super Wal-Mart, or the local butcher.

Hope that helps!!

***NOTE***

I am more then happy to share my experiences, to help someone that is working on feeding their dogs a raw diet. I cannot make your diet for you! You need to do some research, it is important you understand what you are feeding and why. Please take the time to educate yourself...All dogs require something just a little different then the next, and amounts vary so much depending on activity levels, and natural metabolic rates of the dogs. No one person or website has all the information...I have been continuously tweaking my dogs diets for 14 months now, and just recently changed the way I feed all together.

Variety is another thing. If you get stuck in too much of a routine you could be depriving your dog of essential nutrients, so it is important to rotate in certain meats and vegetables, and probiotics are a must!

Oh yeah and it is alot of work! So if you think it's simple, it's not...especially in the beginning.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a butcher friend and another guy I know and I get scrap meat for .50 a pound! I take it and trim most of the fat off during the competition seasons but will leave the fat for the winter months. I plan on shooting an extra deer this year just for the dogs! Personally I like the feel of raw meat! I like cutting it and the smell or meat and blood.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I have been thinking about going raw,I give Karma some fruit and veggies but Im a little worried about the meat. You give them bones and all and do you "cook/boil" at all or is it all raw???


----------

